# 622 Supports Only One HDTV



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

The 622 only supports one HDTV. The output to TV2 is RCA. This is the same as
the 942. TV1 has component output, RCA output, S Video output and HDMI output.

To myself and probably the majority of subscribers, the TV2 RCA output is useless.
My second TV is an expensive HD television. I generally only watch HD on it.
Dish should not charge an extra receiver fee for the 622, because it outputs to two
televisions. Dish still does not get it that HD subscribers only want to watch HD.

My second television is in an adjoining room to my first television.
My second television is hooked up to my A/V controller with S Video and component video. The wires were phished through the walls by myself. It is not worth my time to phish an RCA video wire from a 622 to my second HD TV. 

I currently have HD from Dish, OTA HD and 22 HD channels from my cable company. I use a Radio Shack component video switch, which has component video outputs to two televisions. 90 percent of my viewing on both TV's is HD. I switch between cable HD, OTA HD and Dish HD and watch different HD programs on both TV's. 
The 622 will not allow me to watch different HD programs on both TV's.
So in this sense the 622 is not a step forward. It is only a step forward because of
MPEG4. I can watch SD TV on my second TV through the 622 S Video port and watch a different program from HD cable or OTA HD on my first HD TV. Since I am using the S video port to watch SD on my second TV, the RCA port from TV2 does allow me to watch Dish SD on my first TV. So I would be watching two Dish SD broadcasts at the same time. But that will never happen. If I am watching Dish SD on television 2, I will watch cable HD or OTA HD on television 1. 

For all the HD leadership hype, the TV1 outputs of the 622 are not well thought out. Why have S Video and RCA outputs on TV1, if TV1 is going to be hooked up
with component video or HDMI.

Another question about the 622 TV1 output. Will the HD outputs on TV1 (component and HDMI) and the SD outputs (S Video and RCA) output at the same
time? With the 811, the component output and the S Video output both work
at the same time. With the 921, they do not work at the same time. With the
921, the component output only works when the TV is set to 480P, 720P or
1080i. The 921 S Video output only works when the TV is set to 480i.

The 622 is only a step forward because it is MPEG4 capable.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Hound said:


> For all the HD leadership hype, the TV1 outputs of the 622 are not well thought out. Why have S Video and RCA outputs on TV1, if TV1 is going to be hooked up
> with component video or HDMI.


It makes it much easier to use DVD burners. Dish was heavily criticized in these forums for not including these outputs previously. Try finding a DVD burner that uses component or HDMI. Those that are found are mucho expensive and probably will not record significantly better than S-video anyway.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hound,

It would be nice to have a second HDTV output but I doubt that many would use it. The TV1 outputs are supposed to be simultaneous ... always hot. I'd look at the 942 for capablities more than the 921.

JL


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Maybe dish thinks if you can afford 2 HDTVs, you can afford an extra receiver


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

sampatterson said:


> Maybe dish thinks if you can afford 2 HDTVs, you can afford an extra receiver


Yeah, and the cost of phishing HDMI to the other side of the house could probably buy a new receiver also.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

As far as I know there isn't any HD receiver in the marketplace (cable, satellite, OTA STB) that supports more than one HDTV set.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I personally doubt that most subs would have a 2nd output HD requirement on the top of the list. I have two HD TVs. Yes it would be nice but there is not enough content space to manage two HD environments as I see it. I do however, see where i could use the 2nd TV output on my regular set in the garage. 

As far as I know this feature is unique to Dish and is a industry differentiator. 

Here comes the "Step backward vs. Step forward threads". This happend with the 942 and most of the people claiming when the 942 was coming that it was a big step back. 

Couple reasons I don't see the 622 as just one step forward.

1) Larger Disk size. 
2) MPEG4
3) Vip support. 

Is the 622 a huge leap?... From the specs it looks like a resonable improvement. Only time how big of an improvement the 622 is. Oh.. and how VOD was explained to me recently makes me more excited about it. It is definitely not like Cable's version I saw and it sounds like the user has some control over what will appear in the VOD area.

As for output simultaneous. My guess is that it would work similar to the 811, but I have not heard anything in to verify that.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

There is no room for a second HD receiver or any other component. The second TV is built into my kitchen cabinetry. All you see is a flat panel hanging on the wall. 
The concept of flat panel TV is smaller footprint. 

James,
I think you would be surprised about how many people would use two HD outputs.

With 22 cable HD channels, 25 HD Dish channels, and seven OTA HD channels,
there is plenty of content for two HD TV's. The game is on in one room and
a network show or movie is on in the other. 
With the money I have shelled out, I only want to watch the game in HD.
However, I do not always have first choice of TV's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In your unique situation a second receiver or external distribution system seems fitting. I'd rather not raise the price of the ViP622 for a feature that few would use.

JL


----------



## smokejoe (May 12, 2005)

Hound said:


> Will the HD outputs on TV1 (component and HDMI) and the SD outputs (S Video and RCA) output at the same time?


YES. In SINGLE MODE, my 942 outputs component HD to LR and HDMI HD to bedroom.
Of course, both TV's receive same channel but who cares when LR is off and you want to view bdrm TV.
And yes, the Study (TV 2) simultaneously displays -IN SD- ALL Channels and ALL recordings (incl HD & OTA) - also same channel.
I've never used dual mode so can't speak to that scenerio.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Smokejoe,

Does your 942 output component HD and HDMI and RCA from the TV1 outputs
all at the same time?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Hound said:


> Smokejoe,
> 
> Does your 942 output component HD and HDMI and RCA from the TV1 outputs
> all at the same time?


The 942 does not have RCA on TV1, only TV2. In Single mode, though, it will output HD on both the TV1 outputs as well as downconverted on TV2 at the same time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP622 (and ViP222) will have "home distribution" outputs for both tuners ... so in dual mode you can choose between TV1 and TV2 on any TV on your distribution system.

JL


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The 622 looks to be an answer to me - I can see how it would easily replace my 4900 and DVR510 with one box. And this is without any HDTV devices in my house (yet).


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

James Long said:


> The ViP622 (and ViP222) will have "home distribution" outputs for both tuners ... so in dual mode you can choose between TV1 and TV2 on any TV on your distribution system.
> 
> JL


This is a kool feature. Does anyone know an easy way to use a UHF remote to control TV1 in dual mode?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Um....

I now have 5 HDTV's in the house with 5 separate HD tuners. 2 921's, 2 PC tuners and 1 OTA STB. I would be interested in consolidating a wee bit.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

James,

My situation is not so unique. There are plenty of subscribers now with 2,3,4,5 or more HDTV's. May sound unique to people just changing to HDTV. However, I have had HDTV for over two years. In the next 18 months, there will be many many more conversions to HDTV. Can you imagine a house with the main TV a color set and 3 or 4 black and white sets scattered throughout?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Hound said:


> Can you imagine a house with the main TV a color set and 3 or 4 black and white sets scattered throughout?


Sounds like the house I grew up in.


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

I would have been happier if I saw both a DVI and an HDMI back there. I know the studios don't like the DVI connection so much, but my TV has one DVI and one HDMI. I will need to buy an adapter or a switcher because of my upconverting DVD player. Currently my 921 is in the DVI input, and my DVD player is in the HDMI input. I would rather not have to buy a switcher of a converting cable (not sure how to deal with running the sound connection with an HDMI to DVI cable, either).

But I suppose when PS3 comes out I would have to do something anyway. I guess switcher is the way to go. But ugg...so many aspects of HiDef end up feeling like TV setups of the 70's. Converter boxes, switches, etc. All this stuff should go away not become more and more necessary.


----------



## straymutt (Jan 6, 2006)

ibglowin said:


> I now have 5 HDTV's in the house


Wow, and I worried I was going overboard with 2!

My 2nd TV in the den is primarily just a video gaming display. OTA is also hooked to it but I only get signal about 50% of the time. I'd definitely be interested in an easy and cheap way to send all my HD content to both displays. Unfortunately, I know most subs wouldn't be interested in paying for that feature.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

dwcobb said:


> I would have been happier if I saw both a DVI and an HDMI back there. I know the studios don't like the DVI connection so much, but my TV has one DVI and one HDMI. I will need to buy an adapter or a switcher because of my upconverting DVD player.


If it is anything like the 942, it will come with an adapter. The 942 came with a cable that could plug into either HDMI or DVI.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Yeah, and the cost of phishing HDMI to the other side of the house could probably buy a new receiver also.


Almost, I paid $150 for a 30 meter HDMI cable to run from the 942 downstairs up into the bedroom LCD TV. I didn't really need or want another 942, but I'm really glad I ran the cable.


----------



## smokejoe (May 12, 2005)

Hound said:


> Smokejoe,
> 
> Does your 942 output component HD and HDMI and RCA from the TV1 outputs
> all at the same time?


When I verified simultaneous component + HDMI output, I didn't check the TV2. That configuration is no longer up but will be in a week when I get the longer cable I need for permanent setup. I'll let you know. I'm 90% sure SD to TV2 will output at the same time.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

smokejoe said:


> I'm 90% sure SD to TV2 will output at the same time.


I'm 100% sure.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hound said:


> My situation is not so unique. There are plenty of subscribers now with 2,3,4,5 or more HDTV's. May sound unique to people just changing to HDTV. However, I have had HDTV for over two years. In the next 18 months, there will be many many more conversions to HDTV.


I just don't see it as a great big flaw that a single receiver cannot run independent video on two different HD sets. As Bill R noted, you would have a hard time finding ANY two HD output tuner. In your case, you could run the HD outputs (TV1) to a distribution center and off to both TVs and the AV outputs (TV2) to separate distribution. About the only problem I would forsee on a multi-HD household is if there is a limit on the number of ViP622's that can be in a household.


Hound said:


> Can you imagine a house with the main TV a color set and 3 or 4 black and white sets scattered throughout?


In 2006? B/W sets are not very popular and color sets are practically giveaways. But the issue isn't the display but the type of input. All those B/W and that color TV you are asking me to imagine take the same NTSC broadcast input. NTSC Color was specifically chosen to be backward compatable with B/W sets. Not the same thing as ATSC or HD feeds.

JL


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I think the 211 will eventually be the second HD output for the 622. How else can they easily distribute the second hd output?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm for the first time considering going with Dish after 10 years with DirecTV, I may even give up NFL ST. The 622 sounds about all I need. I have an HDTV in the basement home theater and a regular SD TV upstairs in the den. Will TV2 output have a coax available? This way I can just hook it up to my coax running from the basement to the den and be done with it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Will TV2 output have a coax available? This way I can just hook it up to my coax running from the basement to the den and be done with it.


Yes. Both TV1 and TV2 are available on "home distribution" TV channels.
See the attachment for a zoom of one of allen's photos from CES.

The "Home Distribution" output is in the center of the picture.
(Not shown are the HDMI, ethernet, USB and phone connectors off to the right edge of the photo.)

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've gone both ways on this...

I have 2 TVs, only one of them is HD... so I figured the lack of a second HD output wasn't a problem.

But then if the thing has 3 tuners (2 satellite + 1 OTA) then how much more expensive would it have been to have another set of HD outputs on the back? Even if cabling would be expensive, that's my (the consumer) cost anyway.

I still am in the camp that says this would be a less common use (needing 2 HD outputs)... but it seems like it wouldn't have cost them much to make it possible.

For me, IF I had a second HDTV... I would prefer having a unique receiver at each location anyway, so I could take advantage of the features of being able to watch one thing while recording something else... Presumably if I had a second HD TV it would be getting a lot of use and could stand having its own receiver.

Vs the way I operate now my second TV is rarely used, and isn't HD anyway.


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

While I don't have a 5 TV set up as described several posts above, I do have 2 TVs - one SD one HD. I am happy to have a seperate box on the SD for several reasons - 

A) I don't have to run cabling willy nilly around my house or outside my walls to get to the second TV. I don't have convenient cable ports near either TV.

B) More importantly, even with 2 things I can record at once now, there have been times I have wanted to be able to record something else. We ocassionally use the bedroom SD DVR to catch something that there is no room for on the 921 upstairs, or that is particularly important (if the 921 has been acting wiggy). 2 chances to record something you definitely don't want to miss.

C) If my main HD box goes down, I won't be completely without TV while it is being fixed.

Like HDMe, if I ever went HD in the bedroom, I would still want a second box for all those reasons I think. I *might* sacrifice the DVR function on the second box to save the money, but then again I could always just hook up my old 921 to it once I get the 622 for the living room.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dwcobb said:


> Like HDMe, if I ever went HD in the bedroom, I would still want a second box for all those reasons I think. I *might* sacrifice the DVR function on the second box to save the money, but then again I could always just hook up my old 921 to it once I get the 622 for the living room.


That's actually one of the potential directions I'm thinking of going regarding the MPEG4 transition. Currently I lease a 501 for the bedroom and I own my 6000u.

Depending on what upgrades are offered... I might consider giving back my 501, and leasing a 622 instead... then in my living room I have an HD DVR and I can move my 6000u into the bedroom for my other TV.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

Hound said:


> The 622 only supports one HDTV. The output to TV2 is RCA. This is the same as
> the 942. TV1 has component output, RCA output, S Video output and HDMI output..


This isn't a problem for me. I have four televisions in my house. For a long time, I had three Dish tuners - an SD PVR and two SD non-PVRs. The PVR and one non-PVR were in my entertainment system, propagated through-out the house via MTS (stereo) modulator and IR-RF-IR remotes. The master bedroom can watch the PVR via modulator or can watch it's own tuner.

When I added HD, I dumped the two living room tuners for a 942. Still have an SD tuner in the MBR.

If I were to add HDTV to the MBR, I would upgrade that tuner. If I want HDTV in the exercise room (where it would be wasted), there are now better non-RF-based video distribution systems.

Sometimes we ask Dish to solve the wrong problems.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

James,

My situation is not as unique as you think. Radio Shack sells a switchbox that has
four component video inputs and two component video outputs.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...=&kw=component+video+switch&parentPage=search
If Radio Shack is selling this, there must be a market for subscribers with two
HDTV sets. I am currently using this switch with four componenet inputs that
are switched around to my two HDTV sets.

I hope Dish is not going to charge subscribers an extra $5.00 fee for the TV2
output. There will be subscribers who have no use for the TV2 output because
it is SD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Then RS has the answer doesn't it?

Find me a two independent HD output receiver for any service and we'll talk.
Your situation is not as common as you think.

As for the extra output fee, look at the 322/522 for guidance.
No extra output fee as long as the unit is connected to a phone line.

JL


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

James,

Extra phone lines cost $18 or $19 per month. What does it mean to connect to a phone line. Does it have to be a dedicated phone line? Do a need a dedicated phone
line for all four my dish receivers? Can I just hook it up to a phone line say one hour
a month?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

No you do not need a dedicated phone line. Using the one you have is sufficient. As for hooking it up one hour a month. Doubt that will work since you don't know when the receiver is going to call home.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dish receivers are designed to share your home's phone line and disconnect if you want to use the phone while it's making it's call. You should just leave the phone line connected - it's easier.

JL


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

You can do it manually if you want, just bring up sys info and if the Phone handset icon is red and crossed out it needs to dial out. Once its red you can plug in the phone and go to diagnostics and tell it to dial out.


----------

